# Rattling noise coming from up front passenger side 2011 Cruze ltz



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a similar problem, turned out to be loose connectors down in the passenger side kickpanel.


----------



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Did you have the dealership find the problem/fix it?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrharden said:


> I've been hearing a rattling noise from my front passenger side of my 2011 cruze ltz. It usually only happens when it is below 35F/night time. I can't tell where it's comnig from, but it's located near the glovebox, corner area. It's somewhere near where the tweeter is.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> ...



jrharden,
I would suggest that you have your dealership look into this for you. They are in the best position to locate the problem and properly repair your vehicle. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

jrharden said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you have the dealership find the problem/fix it?


Took them two tries, and it still rattles from time to time. It's going back in again for the rattle, and a coolant leak, and no FM reception. Just had the transmission re-calibrated [TSB for poor shift quality]. I'm a GM guy, and this car is a piece of crap. I prefer to drive my wife's Cobalt.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I am a GM guy too. I have always had and loved GM vehicles, although I have owned Ford and Chrysler products as well. I am finding out quickly that my 2012 Cruze RS is a "rattle trap". New rattles and squeeks keep coming up, and I don't even have 2,000 miles on it yet! I had a rattle/squeek coming from the dash area that was tough to pin point, but I finally found it. It was the storage lid in the center of the dash. Press down on it and the noise does away, let go and it makes the noise. I have not fixed it yet. Going into the dealer for this as well as several other rattles/squeeks in about a week. I was going to buy a new Camaro this summer, but I am thinking of getting the Mustang instead, after my experiences with this new car from GM.


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I am a GM guy too. I have always had and loved GM vehicles, although I have owned Ford and Chrysler products as well. I am finding out quickly that my 2012 Cruze RS is a "rattle trap". New rattles and squeeks keep coming up, and I don't even have 2,000 miles on it yet! I had a rattle/squeek coming from the dash area that was tough to pin point, but I finally found it. It was the storage lid in the center of the dash. Press down on it and the noise does away, let go and it makes the noise. I have not fixed it yet. Going into the dealer for this as well as several other rattles/squeeks in about a week. I was going to buy a new Camaro this summer, but I am thinking of getting the Mustang instead, after my experiences with this new car from GM.


I recently had some rattles, where I was first told that they couldn't replicate the problem.. I excalated it.. They used what they called a "Chaise Ear". They found rattles in the fuel lines, the ac lines, the heat shield, some subframe mounts, and from the heater hoses. They kept testing it till the "Chaise Ear" couldn't find anything.. In my short road test today, they seem to have addressed the issue completely.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine had a rattle in the same area as the OP. turns out it was the plastic trim around the wheel well. It was loose, sending vibration sound up the a-pillar and into the cabin. Strange as ****. Sounded like a Geiger counter.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I am a GM guy too. I have always had and loved GM vehicles, although I have owned Ford and Chrysler products as well. I am finding out quickly that my 2012 Cruze RS is a "rattle trap". New rattles and squeeks keep coming up, and I don't even have 2,000 miles on it yet! I had a rattle/squeek coming from the dash area that was tough to pin point, but I finally found it. It was the storage lid in the center of the dash. Press down on it and the noise does away, let go and it makes the noise. I have not fixed it yet. Going into the dealer for this as well as several other rattles/squeeks in about a week. I was going to buy a new Camaro this summer, but I am thinking of getting the Mustang instead, after my experiences with this new car from GM.


I have a 2011 Camaro, also. 11K miles and rock solid. No rattles, squeaks, leaks, etc. Car is rock solid and has never been back to the dealer. I would buy another Camaro without hesitation. The Cruze-not so much.


----------



## Junefer Llena (May 30, 2013)

There is plastic like sound at the right rear side of my cruze, our local dealer thought it was the plastic cover of the shock absorber. They fixed it but the plastic sound still there. Its really frustrating to hear this plastic rattling sound. Anybody experienced this?
Thanks


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Time warp leap into 2018. my 2011 just started to rattle when colder and over slight bumps. The cover under drivers foot/seat was loosening.


----------



## Leakycruze (Jan 11, 2019)

alexhatcher said:


> Time warp leap into 2018. my 2011 just started to rattle when colder and over slight bumps. The cover under drivers foot/seat was loosening.


Time warp to 2019. 
I have a rattle. 
Can’t figure out what it is. 

Can not wait to get rid of this Cruze.


----------

